# Is this too weird a story idea?



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Mar 23, 2006)

I've been thinking about a story in which the protagonist first experiences anorexia, then, after recovery, becomes a BHM. From what I've read about eating disorders and recovering anorexics, this would require a "suspension of disbelief" for readers willing to believe that a former anorexic would change his attitude about eating, food, and weight so much. The anorexia part would also have to move pretty quickly so as to get to the good stuff.
Thoughts??
Thanks. BBD:bow:


----------



## Observer (Mar 23, 2006)

I think you mean "suspension of belief" rather than "suspension of disbelief," but no matter.

I have no problem believing that a cured anorexic can become a BHM or BBW -- it actually occurs. The difficulty is that its a slow process and you would have to maintain interest in the anorexic period before transitioning into the BHM/BBW area. One approach would be to use a flashback narrative. 

"Carolyn watched Charles napping peacefully on the porch of their cabana time share, basking under the warm rays of the Caribbean sun. She smiled as she looked at his prominent belly. It was a much larger and happy Charles today, filled with many meals she had herself prepared plus others they had shared from restaurants, than the furtive but brilliant Junior she had met in college twenty years before.

"It was only after she'd won his trust that she'd learned why he haver dated. And why he was so skinny. Rail skinny -- 5'11", barely 100 pounds. By any rational standard he was severely underweight, but in the torture chamber of his own mind Charles saw himself as dangerously obese!"

How did Carolyn come to understand and care? What did she have to do to help him out of his agony? What qualities did he have that made it worthwhile? How many false starts and setbacks were there? This has the makings of a real tale! It would take some study unto the realities of anorexia to do right but has a lot of merit. 

Obviously this is not going to be a rapid gain feedee fantasy to be believeable.. She's going to coax him into a bit of normal eating, then there will be relapses, finally they will fallin love and slowly his body image will change. But 150 lbs in twenty years brings him to 250. I say do it!


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Mar 23, 2006)

That's all the encouragement I need! Flashback idea works for me. By posting as you generously did, were you giving me permission to help myself to your outline??
I'm in the midst of term papers & stuff ... but look for a transformative (!) story coming soon. Love, love, love having an outlet for this kind of writing, which I've been doing for about 10 years.:eat1:


----------



## Zoom (Mar 23, 2006)

Definitely not "too weird". Now, too weird would have been if the anorexic/BHM turned out to be Hitler's clone who was given amnesia by aliens from another planet also called Earth, who were planning on invading so they would have exclusive planet name rights. And then there was this army of ghosts trying to stop his taking over, but a) he wasn't taking over due to amnesia, and b) they just passed right through him.

_That_ would be too weird.


----------



## Observer (Mar 23, 2006)

Help and use of copy freely given - looking forward to the results.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 23, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suspension_of_disbelief

I think he was correct in saying disbelief? You'd be halting your inclination to disbelieve what you are reading.... meaning you'd stop thinking "this would never occur because no one who is that wrapped up in being insanely skinny would go all the way to being a BHM" and just accept the story as it goes. 

I know it's way off topic, but the comment made me start thinking about the phrase.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 23, 2006)

Not too weird. Actually, I've know a former bulimic that reversed course, from the frying pan into the fire so to speak, and gained heavily over the course of several years. Now she is struggling with health problems, but wants to stay far far away from WLS.


----------



## zonker (Mar 27, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Not too weird. Actually, I've know a former bulimic that reversed course, from the frying pan into the fire so to speak, and gained heavily over the course of several years. Now she is struggling with health problems, but wants to stay far far away from WLS.



Can you tell me any more about this? Or suggest resources? I have a bulimic friend who has a desire to eat and gain weight, but she just keeps getting rid of the food, so to speak....


----------



## zonker (Mar 27, 2006)

You went from this idea to a wonderful story in just three days? I'm jealous of your talent and ability and work ethic. I think I'm just too fat and lazy to get back to my writing. Oh well. *eats another Krispy Kreme donut*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 27, 2006)

See, writing's my favorite time to eat unless it's very intense.


----------



## Jes (Mar 30, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suspension_of_disbelief
> 
> I think he was correct in saying disbelief? You'd be halting your inclination to disbelieve what you are reading.... meaning you'd stop thinking "this would never occur because no one who is that wrapped up in being insanely skinny would go all the way to being a BHM" and just accept the story as it goes.
> 
> I know it's way off topic, but the comment made me start thinking about the phrase.


AnnMarie, you're absolutely right. The term in narrative storytelling is Suspension of Disbelief. You're suspending the fact that your mind says: Wait, what? No way!

AnnMarie, I like you more every day. Let us commence getting jiggy.


----------

